# Hope 4 All !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Just 4 the Old Farts that HUNT - at the fun trial a 87yr old gentleman in the field with his pup = 30 min event - walks half the field - the pup is great - 15min into the trial - wife of 57yrs rides out picks him up in his ATV - then they follow the pup - new 2 this club - but at all of the events they have been there - stories told training advice - hunts that went well & not so well - till you join the true world of a hunting V - just will miss 2 much !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

on our shoot we have a 94 year old still active gun, he's amazing even though he doesn't have a V! He still even turns out on Beaters Day and does his bit and then some. A truly inspirational guy. Good on you Sepp! I'll try and get a pic next week


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - can not top that - can not find a 100yr old in a nursing home ! they all dropped dead in the field - may sound hard - but if U hunt ! only way 2 go - thanks 2 U - Sepp has seen the best of the Vest - a V - LOL !!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's the man ;D, at our shoot dinner earlier this year, Sepp is in the brown suit, the other ugly beggar is my mate with the two black labs


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Smithers release the hounds!!!! LOL!  :

Sorry al just get me coat! :-X


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Smither's Home - do NOT spare the Horses !!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The Elders ;D

The Stackers 

History and Freedom


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely history/pics Rude!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Hari, 

Don't want to start anything here but Sepp does share a parting resemblance to yourself!!!!

Nice head of hair and not a whisker in sight!!!  

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Hey Hari,
> 
> Don't want to start anything here but Sepp does share a parting resemblance to yourself!!!!
> 
> ...


you missed out the big snout David, _*fresh air is free*_! ha ha


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Didn't want to mention the 'snout' Douglas.........

That is the big 'give away'!!!!!! 

Would never offend an octogenarian with such great dress sense.

Please tell him from me, he doesn't look a day over 70.

Good on him 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

W C Fields had that ? in the movie The Bank Dick - would you not like 2 haVe that nose filled with nickels !! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Didn't want to mention the 'snout' Douglas.........
> 
> That is the big 'give away'!!!!!!
> 
> ...


he's a decade beyond that fella, if you offended him he'd tell you how ugly you were then take your wife out on a date


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't want to mention the 'snout' Douglas.........
> ...


I like the cut of his 'jib'!!!!

And the wife thing..... 

He'd be doing me a favour!!  
(but I need her back by Christmas, to cook dinner)

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we finished one drive last week, us that were beating drove down to next start point, about half a mile away, we saw Sepp walking down the road towards us, (land rover left at exit of last drive) and thought "Sepp must have drawn back/walking gun on this drive" the more we thought about the more we heaped shame on the other guns, ie making a 94 year old walk half a mile to next start point, another half a mile for actual drive, followed by a mile walk back for land rover???, So when he caught us up we asked what his peg number was and was he a back gun? ... Sepps reply was "no, not back gunning, lost my bloody keys for land rover, so I'd better get a shift on to my peg"....needless to say @keeper gave him a lift down to his peg and back again after drive, we never found his keys though, so no idea how he got home.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har !!!!!!! No Man left Behind !!!!!!! LOL welcome 2 PIKE's world of hunting !!!!!LOL


----------

